
Parsing Tim Cook’s Opening Statement from Today’s Congressional Hearing - chmaynard
https://daringfireball.net/2020/07/parsing_cooks_opening_statement
======
apozem
> [For Tim Cook to] omit the fact that there was — dating back to the
> mid-’90s, well over a decade before the iPhone App Store — a thriving market
> for software sold directly over a thing called “The Internet” is sophistry.
> Most Mac software is still sold and distributed this way today. If App
> Stores are so great why is most Mac software sold outside the Mac App Store?

The fact that, when given a choice, most developers don't use an App Store
shows how little benefit Apple is actually offering.

The App Store is pure rent-seeking, plain and simple. It's leveraging
dominance in hardware sales into a separate field, internet-distributed
software.

